# Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?



## MrSonii (17. Februar 2016)

*Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Hey Leute, 

bei welchem Online-Shop kauft ihr am liebsten eure Hardware und warum?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Mindfactory - weil günstige Preise, schneller Versand, große Auswahl, guter Support.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Amazon !! Kann sein dass einige Händler 2€ günstiger sind, aber den sehr guten Support, gerade im Garantiefall toppt keiner.


----------



## Aerni (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

also hab bei mindfyctory nie probleme gehabt, und wenn was nicht stimmte, ging das alles problemlos. zudem ist das midnightshopping ziemlich cool.


----------



## DonCoco (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Amazon !! Kann sein dass einige Händler 2€ günstiger sind, aber den sehr guten Support, gerade im Garantiefall toppt keiner.


Kann ich bestätigen. Immer direkt über Amazon u. Dafür lieber paar € mehr zahlen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*



Aerni schrieb:


> also hab bei mindfyctory nie probleme gehabt, und wenn was nicht stimmte, ging das alles problemlos. zudem ist das midnightshopping ziemlich cool.


Was ist daran cool? Keine Versandkosten? Dafür extrem schwankende Preise. 

Ich mag Amazon, aber teilweise ist Amazon einfach zu teuer. 
In Österreich gibts mylemon, hab da schon Case, Tastatzr, Netzteil, Lüfter usw bestellt, ohne Probleme. 
Auch mit Alternate hab ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ist recht teuer.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Bei Alternate habe ich früher massig bestellt, aber die Preise sind einfach unterirdisch (Zu der Zeit kannte ich Mindfactory noch nicht)


----------



## Hennemi (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Mindfactory
Amazon
Jacob elektronik
VibuOnline
CaseKing
Drive City

bei allen schon bestellt und keine Probleme gehabt. 
Zum Support kann ich bei allen sagen, dass sie stets freundlich und zuvorkommend waren. Ich schaue meist wo es am günstigsten ist und da bestelle ich dann auch.


----------



## MrSonii (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Okay danke für die Eindrücke, mindfactory und Amazon sind ja am weitesten vorne wie es scheint.
Das Pech mal einen Gegenstand zu bekommen, der schon mal bei jemandem zuhause war, bleibt wohl überall bestehen.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Für mich? Alternate
Warum?

Schnelle Lieferung
nicht ständig wechselnde Preise
Zahlung per Kreditkarte möglich
guter Service / Support
Die mögen vlt nicht die günstigsten Preise haben, die o.g. Punkte sind aber für mich entscheidend.
Wenn keine KK-Zahlung möglich ist, bestelle ich da auch nicht. Das habe ich damals bei Mindfactory gemacht und es war zieeeeemlich langsam...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Conrad, weil der Laden vor der Tür ist und darum keine Versandgebühren bei Kleinkram anfallen. Das macht auch die ganze Garantieabwicklung im Zweifelsfall einfacher, aber war bisher unnötig.  Ansonsten habe ich mit Mindfactory (wichtig Goldservice) und Alternate immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Februar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Das Pech mal einen Gegenstand zu bekommen, der schon mal bei jemandem zuhause war, bleibt wohl überall bestehen.


Bei Caseking wohl nicht, ich habe schon mal gelesen dass sie nie zurückgegebene Ware verkaufen, darum ist unter anderem deren Shop wohl so teuer.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Online-Shop für Hardware?*

Also bei Alternate habe ich auch noch keine gebrauchte Ware gekriegt, dafür haben sie ja den Outlet.


----------

